# what size front derailleur clamp for 555



## okiejaco (Jun 4, 2006)

My 2005 555 frame will be here Monday and I can't wait to start adding my components. I know the seat post is 27.2 but not sure of the size for the front derailleur clamp. I was thinking 31.8. What brand clamp do you use? Other then that, I think I have everything else figured out. It should be an improvement over my old Gilmour. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

31.8 clamp


----------

